# Transmisor y receptor solo de video



## Blastodermus (Mar 4, 2007)

He visto que en muchos emisores de video usan como receptor el propio sintonizador de la tv. Mi idea es la de armar un transmisor que solamente envíe la señal de video del video out de una video cámara, y que esta señal pueda ser recibida por un receptor específico, el receptor debe tener una salida para conectarse con el video in de una tv o una video grabadora.
Mis preguntas son muchas y como soy completamente nuevo en el tema, y aunque no le tengo miedo al soldador ni al estaño, muchas dudas me quedan en el camino.
1) ¿AM o FM? esa es la cuestión, qué tipo de señal se utiliza para el envío de video?
2) ¿Alguien se anima a ir armándolo conmigo?, tengo soldador, estaño, muuuuuuuuuuuuuucho tiempo libre, paciencia y un gran interés en aprender electrónica a los palos. 8) 
3) si alguien sabe de un circuito ya diagramado, porfis dejenme un link. ops: 
4) si, si, me sería más práctico comprarme unos ya hechos... pero mi idea es armar uno casero.  
5) me comprometo a subir fotos, explosiones y cortocircuitos sobre el proceso de armado de los componentes.
6) cópense, que este bicho que propongo a más de uno les va a sacar canas verdes! jejejeje  

Gracias!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 4, 2007)

Actualmente lo mejor es comprar uno de esos cacharros que funcionan a 2.4GHz son mucho mas baratos que lo que usted pueda construir y de mejor calidad al estar basados en un modulo de RF.


Los aparatos convenciaonales modulan la portadora ede video en AM, estos modernos no lo se pero supongo que seguiran igual.


Realmente es un proyecto ambicioso, adaptar impedancias la señal de video, construir un oscilador estable,q, un modulador de alta velocidad, un amplificador de alta frecuencia y un adaptador de antena y todo para obtener resultados mediocres, hace años hice uno y el resultado era mas que mediocre, funcionaba pero la calidad era baja, era un sencillo circuito modificado de un diagrama boost.


----------



## Blastodermus (Mar 4, 2007)

ntes ke nada 
Gracias tiopepe123 por tomarte el tiempo en responderle a este rookie de la electrónica!!    

  mmmm... y si, ya me lo imaginaba, aunke me parecería interesante ke alguien se anime a tirar algunas ideas o cosas ke se les ocurra, alguien ke sepa como amplificar señales, otro que sepa como mejorar un emisor... y así, yo me encargaría de armar todos los componentes, para ver si sale un híbrido canibal.

Igualmente el tema está abierto para todos los ke kieran experimentar con la transmisión de señales de video inalámbricas.

 Y otra cosa, las transmisiónes de audio y video aeréas se realizan en distintas bandas, eso leí en las especificaciones de un televisor, y me parece raro cuando dicen UHF y esas cosas.
¿Se podría construir un emisor que utilize esas señales y un receptor que solamente lo capte?

Sigo preguntando cosas locas y típicas de un rookie jejejejeee 8) 

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Mushito (Mar 15, 2007)

Para receptor usa una TV comun y corriente.
En la parte de transmision busca algun esquematico con el google
Escriviendo por ejemplo 
Building your own TV transmiter
Suerte!
P.D. si quieres solamente enviar video, anulas la modulacion de audio y listo.


----------



## Susan (Mar 20, 2007)

Hola a todos!

Estoy realizando un proyecto... creo demasiado ambicioso para mi! jejejej y tengo unas cuantas dudas.

Tengo un coche un coche autonomo, es decir, capaz de corregir su ruta mediante sensores. Me gustaria incorporarle una camara web y que la imagen se mostrara por un PC.
Asi: 
1º --> Envio los datos via WIFI¿? Aprovechando la WIFI del PC y el programa de la WEBCAM¿?
2º --> la WEBCAM tiene salida USB, como la envio via WIFI¿? tengo que codificarla¿?

Puede que sea una idea descavellada.... Si me podeis ayudar os lo agradeciria

Un saludo


----------



## Susan (Mar 20, 2007)

Leyendo por el foro me dado cuenta que infringí algunas cosas..

Asi debo disculparme por escribir en mayusculas tanto en el titulo como en el post en sí.

p.d.: Tengo que decir que nunk habia entrado en un foro!


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ene 24, 2009)

Saludos

Mira aqui, tal vez te pueda servir, aunque parece sencillo quien sabe cuanta calidad sacrifica, quiza haya alguien que pueda ayudar y decir que hay que quitar para transmitir solo video y aumentar el alcance y utilizarlo en equipos a distancia como algun auto radiocontrol o hasta en un aeromodelo.

Si lo armas cuenta como te fue

aca el enlace: 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 24, 2009)

Blastodermus: lo que quieres hacer se puede y sin gastar mucho dinero, te lo digo porque yo lo hice hace un tiempo (no gaste en nada). para elreceptor se usa un TV, para el transmisor se usa un NES o comunmente llamado "family game" supongo que lo conoces. en la placa que tiene la salida de rf (antena) hay dos entradas, una de audio y otrade video, lo que hace es modular las dos señales. lo que habria que hacer es un pequeño amplificador para la salida.
si te interesa pongo unas fotos detalladas, para mostrarte como se usa.

saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (Ene 25, 2009)

mira a qui un Tx de video por FM y que hace uso de componentes de viejos celulares analogos http://es.geocities.com/josuezb81/800mhzfm.html


----------



## Guest (Ene 25, 2009)

LORD KSPER dijo:
			
		

> Saludos
> 
> Mira aqui, tal vez te pueda servir, aunque parece sencillo quien sabe cuanta calidad sacrifica, quiza haya alguien que pueda ayudar y decir que hay que quitar para transmitir solo video y aumentar el alcance y utilizarlo en equipos a distancia como algun auto radiocontrol o hasta en un aeromodelo.
> 
> ...





  no pierdan el tiempo con pablin,







.


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 26, 2009)

insisto en que lo mas facil es usar un modulo RF de NES o family, y hacer un pequeño amplificador de rf, ademas transmite audio tambien. otra cosa opino lo mismo que "enca" sobre pablin, aunque para cosas sencillas todo bien con pablin.


----------



## Guest (Ene 26, 2009)

.




en pablin solo hay giladas y retacea información.



.


----------



## Vlay (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey arubaro22 esta interesante el tema, dale, comenta como se hace con la Family game ¿sip? queremos saberrrr....


----------



## diablorojo16 (Abr 8, 2011)

hola buenos dias. alguien ha trabajado en la demodulacion de video por medio de rf. para el canal 5 de tv. si alguien sabe como hacer o una idea de que circuito integrado lo puede hacer. espero informacion. gracias.


----------



## lsedr (Abr 12, 2011)

Bueno, aqui les dejo  el TX que hice yo, transmite en el canal 3 AUDIO Y VIDEO.
http://www.4shared.com/file/GajDvz_p/TX_de_TV_con__LM1889.html

Los interezados en realizar Transmisores de video, escribanme a mi correo:
Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com.


----------



## sjuan (Abr 13, 2011)

voala ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

http://www.electronics-lab.com/blog/?p=5727


----------



## diablorojo16 (Abr 13, 2011)

buenas tarde.

si alguien ha trabajado en algun demodulador de video en un canal de tv. si tiene alguna informacion acerca de este tema espero su respuesta el modulador esta muy bien lo ando chechando pero ando mas intersado en el demodulador del video de tv. gracias espero su respuesta.


----------



## sjuan (Abr 13, 2011)

no se, no entiendo, según el link que pasé para ver el vídeo solo se necesita un receptor de vídeo  (si un televisor  normal) y sintonizarlo  en un canal bajo 2 3 o 4


----------



## diablorojo16 (Abr 13, 2011)

buenas tardes.

gracias por la respuesta pero quiero hacer un circuito receptor sin utilizar la TV simplemente una pantalla. con la entrada de video compuesto

hola 
buena tardes. lo que quisiera saber si algun integrado hace eso de la demodulacion en la banda VHF dela señal de video analogica para el canal 3,4,5 o 6 de TV


----------



## diablorojo16 (May 26, 2011)

hola buenas tardes disculpa *lsedr* sera posible si puedes suvir toda la revista que escaneaste algunas paginas quisiera saber si puedes subir escaneada toda la revista. quisiera leer toda la revista y resolver algunas dudas.
espero tu respuesta. de antemano gracias.


----------



## Electroshifo (Oct 10, 2011)

Ey chicos estoy motivado en lo de las transmisiones pero me impacienta algo
yo quiero hacer un transmisor de video y un receptor pero los links que me han dado estan en sitios restringidos para mi como 4share pleace me pueden dar otro links como no se megaupload
u otro Thanks...


----------

